# Memberships With The DCHA Available



## DCHAJoeOntko (Jan 22, 2021)

The DCHA was founded over 50 years ago.  We currently have over 4,000 acres of land in the following counties: Taliaferro, Warren, Carroll, Coweta and Haralson.  First year membership is $550 and includes your spouse and children under 18 years old.  After your first year of membership your dues drops to $500.  All tracts of land have club planted food plots and there are campsites in Taliaferro and Carroll counties.  Some have electrical hookups.  For more information visit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com or contact Jim Rutledge at 678-836-8726 or email him at rutman8600@att.net.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 22, 2021)

How many total members across the 4,000 acres?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 22, 2021)

lungbuster123 said:


> How many total members across the 4,000 acres?


good question. how many members total ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 22, 2021)

DCHAJoeOntko said:


> The Douglas County Hunting Association was founded over 50 years ago.  We currently have over 4,000 acres of land in the following counties: Talliaferro, Warren, Carroll, Coweta and Haralson.  First year membership is $550 and includes your spouse and children under 18 years old.  After your first year of membership your dues drops to $500.  All tracts of land have club planed food plots and there are campsites in Talliaferro and Carroll counties.  Some have electrical hookups.  For more information fisit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com or contact Jim Rutledge at 678-836-8726 or email him at rutman8600@att.net.


Do y’all have 150 members. More or less. Folks on here would like to know. thankyou.


----------



## Shammy (Jan 22, 2021)

I’m pretty sure Tony Moon said in my interview last year they like to have 100-120 member.


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 22, 2021)

Shammy said:


> I’m pretty sure Tony Moon said in my interview last year they like to have 100-120 member.


Did you join?


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Jan 23, 2021)

Unique concept, to say the least.  I will be giving a call.


----------



## Shammy (Jan 23, 2021)

gma1320 said:


> Did you join?


yes I join the club last year.


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Jan 23, 2021)

Shammy said:


> yes I join the club last year.



Tell us your experience there.  I am interested to learn more!


----------



## DCHAJoeOntko (Feb 10, 2021)

lungbuster123 said:


> How many total members across the 4,000 acres?


Our target membership is 125


----------



## DCHAJoeOntko (Feb 10, 2021)

lungbuster123 said:


> How many total members across the 4,000 acres?


We limit the membership to 125.


----------



## Kurt brunty (Feb 17, 2021)

DCHAJoeOntko said:


> The DCHA was founded over 50 years ago.  We currently have over 4,000 acres of land in the following counties: Taliaferro, Warren, Carroll, Coweta and Haralson.  First year membership is $550 and includes your spouse and children under 18 years old.  After your first year of membership your dues drops to $500.  All tracts of land have club planted food plots and there are campsites in Taliaferro and Carroll counties.  Some have electrical hookups.  For more information visit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com or contact Jim Rutledge at 678-836-8726 or email him at rutman8600@att.net.


O


----------



## Kurt brunty (Feb 17, 2021)

If still have a open spot .let me know.706 755 9696


Kurt brunty said:


> O





Kurt brunty said:


> O


----------



## Terminator1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Interested


----------



## Kurt brunty (Feb 21, 2021)

Kurt brunty said:


> O


Where is land in warren county?


----------



## Dsgbtv97 (Feb 24, 2021)

How many spots do you have as of right now and what’s the policy of members planting food plots


----------



## Kurt brunty (Feb 24, 2021)

Kurt brunty said:


> O


----------



## Kurt brunty (Feb 24, 2021)

DCHAJoeOntko said:


> The DCHA was founded over 50 years ago.  We currently have over 4,000 acres of land in the following counties: Taliaferro, Warren, Carroll, Coweta and Haralson.  First year membership is $550 and includes your spouse and children under 18 years old.  After your first year of membership your dues drops to $500.  All tracts of land have club planted food plots and there are campsites in Taliaferro and Carroll counties.  Some have electrical hookups.  For more information visit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com or contact Jim Rutledge at 678-836-8726 or email him at rutman8600@att.net.


When can i look at land


----------



## Terminator1 (Apr 6, 2021)

Shammy said:


> yes I join the club last year.



Are you still in it? If so, do you like it? If not, why not? Thanks.


----------



## roscott (Apr 6, 2021)

I would definitely get a membership just for hog hunting, except for the bylaw banning suppressors. Why not permit legal hunting equipment?


----------



## Kurt brunty (Apr 6, 2021)

Kurt brunty said:


> When can i look at land


Im still interested .text me 706755 9696


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 6, 2021)

Kurt brunty said:


> Im still interested .text me 706755 9696


I will help u out. At the bottom of his add he has contact info. that is if your really interested!

Here is the contact info in the 1st post. 

For more information visit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com or contact Jim Rutledge at 678-836-8726 or email him at rutman8600@att.net.


----------



## Kurt brunty (Apr 16, 2021)

Kurt brunty said:


> Im still interested .text me 706755 9696


----------



## Kurt brunty (Apr 16, 2021)

I want to be on waiting list for land in warren county


----------



## Huntingdreams (May 22, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Do y’all have 150 members. More or less. Folks on here would like to know. thankyou.





roscott said:


> I would definitely get a membership just for hog hunting, except for the bylaw banning suppressors. Why not permit legal hunting equipment?


It has been setup that way because of poachers and illegal hunting.  The by-laws also say no night hunting too. Hope that helps to explain why


----------



## DCHAJoeOntko (May 23, 2021)

Huntingdreams said:


> It has been setup that way because of poachers and illegal hunting.  The by-laws also say no night hunting too. Hope that helps to explain why





We limit memberships to 125.


----------



## JamesG (Jun 16, 2021)

Shammy said:


> yes I join the club last year.


So how was it? Joining again?


----------



## Josh B (Jun 20, 2021)

I didn’t join this club but I did hunt the property next to their Taliffero piece and I only saw 2 guys all last year.


----------



## GTMODawg (Jun 22, 2021)

Know nothing about the organization today but I was a member years ago because they had some properties close to the house with some really good beaver swamps which would, from time to time, see some big ducks late in the season.  As far as I know at that time I was the only person who ever hunted those ducks!!!  There was one time late in the season when some of the members had waded into one end of one of those swamps and I was set up in the other and everytime I called ducks those guys would say "here they come...get ready...." LOL!  I hunted deer a little on their place back then and it was good and they were a great bunch of guys and the camp I was aware of back then (I think there was only one) was fun and family friendly.....

Those swamps are no longer there as they have been erradicated with one dose of tract housing development and that is a poison no self respecting hunting area can overcome....but I would bet they still have some decent areas and it would be money well spent....


----------



## Waddams (Jun 23, 2021)

I tried it one year in DCHA. Ended up not renewing, combo of time restrictions kept me from going (I chose that fall to get engaged, buy a house, and get wrapped up in planning a wedding, then moving in a new wife who helped pick out the house, plus work got super busy) and it was just a bit far for me to make easy day trips. 

I'd advise to get you a camp set up (if you don't have a camper) and have a 4wheeler as well. I didn't have either of those and didn't have the money to invest into getting them. Being able to stay close makes it easier and the 4wheeler makes getting around the properties a lot easier. They had dirt roads my Ford Escape wouldn't navigate due to mud and creek crossings but the 4wheelers were fine.

There was some drama between a few members but that's par for the course, and you get to pick your spots, could hunt anywhere else nobody was at as well. 

If I'd had more time and more money to invest in the logistics, I might have stayed in it. It can definitely be a good fit for the club for the right guy.


----------



## splatek (Jun 28, 2021)

I had nothing but positive experience with DCHA. I only hunted Coweta property and those guys were always cool to me. My main issue for not renewing was having to drive through Atlanta to get there. With a newborn at home, I had no confidence saying, "Honey I'll be home in 75 minutes, because that's what the google maps says", because traffic in ATL is organic to say the least. One time they closed the highway on me and I was stuck, 0 MPH for over 90 minutes! that's longer than the drive ought to take. Decided to join a smaller lease closer to home and hunt public land. 

The club is cool; guys and gals that hunt it are cool; plenty of deer where I was setup and most of the members are cool with helping you out if you are brand spanking new like I was last season!


----------

